# Szenen auf bestimmte Länge schneiden



## mardas (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problemchen. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen *hüstel* Playmobil-Stopmotion-Film mit meinem Cousin aufgenommen, indem ich Dia-Bilder mit dem Camcorder gemacht habe. Ich weiß, dass das nicht so optimal war, aber ich will diese Bilder trotzdem verarbeiten. Mein Problem dabei ist, dass die Szenen beim Überspielen bei dem Programm Magix Videodeluxe 2004 plus auf den PC dabei jetzt 8 Sekunden lang geworden sind, dabei wollte ich sie jetzt auf eine Framerate von 5 Frames pro Bild bringen. Jedoch will ich nicht jedes der 500 Bilder per Hand zusammenschneiden, was mich Tage und viele Nerven kosten würde. Ich würde dann gerne wissen, wie ich Bilder auf eine bestimmte Framelänge bringen kann, entweder mit diesem Programm von Magix oder irgendeine andere (kostenlose) Variante, die mir das ermöglicht.

Danke schonmal im Voraus,
Manuel


----------



## chmee (26. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich ganz einfach. Um von 8 Sekunden pro Bild auf 5 Bilder pro Sekunde zu kommen, musst Du das Video nur auf 4000% beschleunigen. Das geht sicherlich auch in VideoDeluxe. Oder aber Du nimmst das kostenlose Virtualdub

mfg chmee


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Moin,
ich weiß nicht genau, wie es inder alten 2004er Version ist, aber zumindest in den aktuelleren Versionen kann man die Anzeigelänge eines Bildes einstellen und dann eine Option wählen: "für alle übernehmen"!
Das sollte Dein Problem lösen, vermute ich 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mardas (26. Januar 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> ich weiß nicht genau, wie es inder alten 2004er Version ist, aber zumindest in den aktuelleren Versionen kann man die Anzeigelänge eines Bildes einstellen und dann eine Option wählen: "für alle übernehmen"!
> Das sollte Dein Problem lösen, vermute ich
> Gruß
> Klaus



Danke für den Hinweis, aber mir ist in dieser Version keine Möglichkeit bekannt, wie ich Szenen auf ganz bestimmte Längen schneide und die "für alle übernehmen"-Funktion leider auch nicht. Bis jetzt muss ich immer alles per Hand auf die bestimmten Längen zusammenziehen. Könnte aber auch sein, dass ich einfach nicht weiß, wie es geht, ich habe jetzt nur hobbymäßig damit zu tun und habe keine Lernvideos oder so gesehen. Außerdem geht dank Vista(grmbl) die Hilfe davon nicht mehr. Allerdings habe ich alles durchgesehen und ausprobiert und keine solche Funktion gefunden.
Ansonsten probiere ich mal dieses Virtual Dub aus.;-)
Gruß
Manuel

Gestern habe ich allerdings noch einen Trick herausbekommen, wie das manuell doch recht schnell geht, sodass ich für 1 Minute Material nur noch 20 Minuten brauche und nicht mehr 2 Stunden. Ich lege meine Videoszenen einfach 16fach untereinander und kann sie damit auf eine Länge schneiden. Ist allerdings immer noch relativ aufwendig.


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hi Manuel,
also in den neueren Version (zumindest ab 2006) ist es so, dass Du in der Timeline - ich meine über die rechte Maustaste - auf einem Bild die Einstellmöglichkeit hast, wie lange das Bild angezeigt werden  soll! Dort lässt sich dann über einen Regler die Länge einstellen (ich meine, so zwischen 5 und 20 Sek.). Entweder gab es dann dort ein Häckchen, was man setzen kann oder die Abfrage "für alle übernehmen" kommt dann nach dem Bestätigen!
Ich schau ggf. heute Abend noch mal, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin 
tschüss
Klaus


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Manuel,

so ich habe jetzt hier bei  mir nochmal geschaut!
Du solltest es im Storyboard ändern können! Dort siehst js die von Dir eingefügten Fotos. Mit einem Doppelklick auf die abgezeigte Zeit öfnnet sich ein Dialogfenster, in dem Du (a) die Zeit nach Deinen Wünschen anpassen kannst und es (b) einen Button "_*Auf alle anwenden*_" gibt!
Also in der Version 2005/2006 war das auch schon so, da bin ich mir und ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass es bei 2004 genau so geht! 
Sonst versuch einfach mal bei ebay eine (etwas) neue Version zu ersteigern! Die werden dort für relativ schmales Geld von denjenigen angeboten, die inzwischen upgedatet haben! Habe meine alten Versionen selbst dort vertickt 

Ich hoffe, dass es bei Dir klappt!
tschüss
Klaus

EDIT: by the way - bei Fotos brauchst Du auch nicht wirklich schneiden in dem Sinne, es reicht sie über die Marker (oder Magix das nennt) schmaler zu ziehen!


----------



## mardas (26. Januar 2009)

Gute Idee, genau so läuft das auch bei mir,
Nur: Ich habe keine Fotos geschossen, ich habe Dias auf der Kamera-SD-Karte gemacht. Ich müsste alle Szenen wieder in JPEG-Dateien umwandeln, um es so hinzubekommen.
Aber das geht leider nur einzeln.
Gruß
Manuel


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Nanu, liegen die denn dann nicht als JPG vor? 
Ich hab sowas zwar noch nie gemacht, da ich dafür eine eigene Digitalkamera verwende, hätte ich aber nun doch erwartet ..... :suspekt:

Welches Format haben Deine Bilder denn?
Wenn sie als ein Stück AVI vorliegen sollten, könntest Du ja auch die Szenentrennung drüber jagen ;-]

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mardas (26. Januar 2009)

Nun ja, es ist recht komplex,
Ich habe damals Dias auf der SD-Karte gemacht. Die habe ich dann auf die Videokassette und es dann auf den PC überspielt. Dabei haben sie dann 8 Sekundenformat bekommen. Allerdings habe ich keinen SD-Karteneingang am PC, um es einfach so zu überspielen. Die Daten sind sowieso für einen PC unleserlich und deswegen nicht verwendbar.
Aber was meinst du mit Szenentrennung? Ich kenne nur die Szenenerkennung. Und ja, die Szenen liegen als avi-Gesamtformat vor.
Deswegen schneide ich wie oben beschrieben, auch wenn es dann etwas dauern wird.
Gruß
Manuel


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Manuel,

hmm, jetzt hast Du verwirrt :suspekt:


> Ich habe damals Dias auf der SD-Karte gemacht. Die habe ich dann auf die Videokassette und es dann auf den PC überspielt. Dabei haben sie dann 8 Sekundenformat bekommen.


Was meinst Du denn genau mit Dias? Die guten Durchscheinenden auf 36mm-Film doch wohl nicht, oder?
Und SD-Karte ist doch wohl SecureDigital, also doch wohl ein digtales Bildformat! Wenn es dann nicht JPG (allenfalls noch RAW) ist, was denn dann? Und wieso auf  Video überspielt? 

Also: 8 Sekunden ist nach meiner Erfahrung die standardmäßige Voreinstellung für Fotos in allen Magix-Programmen! BTW: Das wäre dann auch noch eine Idee - vorab die Standzeit auf die gewünschte Länge (= Kürze) einstellen und dann alles nochmal einfügen!



> Die Daten sind sowieso für einen PC unleserlich und deswegen nicht verwendbar.


Warum das denn?



> Aber was meinst du mit Szenentrennung? Ich kenne nur die Szenenerkennung.


Ok, falsche Vokabel, aber richtiges Tool ;-]
Die Szenenerkennung erkennt ja die Szenen und trennt sie dann 
Wäre sonit genau das Richtige, wenn sie als avi-Gesamtformat vorliegen.

Ratloser Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mardas (26. Januar 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Manuel,
> 
> hmm, jetzt hast Du verwirrt :suspekt:
> 
> ...



Zuerstmal: Ich war jung und hatte keine Ahnung, ich hatte die Kamera vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit bekommen und mich nicht allzu sehr damit beschäftigt. 

Über die SD-Karte hab ich keine Ahnung, als ich es auf einem PC eingelesen habe, war nichts derartiges zu finden, was man hätte verwerten können(keine .jpg-Bilder).
Und die Szenenerkennung hilft mir nicht weiter, da die Szenen ja schon einzeln vorliegen, nur eben in etwa 8-Sekunden-Länge. Es hilft mir jetzt also nicht weiter. Das avi-Format war ja auch da, aber ich habe es ja bereits (nach einigem Probieren) damit bearbeitet.
Ich habe damals eben diese Fotos, Dias oder was auch immer auf die Kassette überspielt und anscheinend existiert das auch nicht mehr.
Klar ist aber, dass ich jetzt 8-Sekunden-Szenen habe, die irgendwie auf 5 Frames gebracht werden sollen, und zwar alle.
Gruß
Manuel


----------

